# [Resolved] Runtime Error R6003 - integer divide by 0



## SUPET6 (Jul 14, 2001)

When I try to install Win98, I get an error message of "Runtime error R6003 - integer divided by 0." I went to Microsoft's KB and found out that this sympton is pertaining to WinME. I assume Win98 and WinME are similar OS. The solution from Microsoft is that I should disable boot-sector virus detection in BIOS, which I have no such option, and I never enable such virus detection. I also tried to install Win95 but same error message appeared. That ruled out bad installation CD. I also rebuild MBR with FDISK, still no avail. I know runtime error usually associates with processor problem, but this machine worked before I reinstall the OS. BTW, the reason I reinstall Win98 is because the system was very unstable and all Windows configurations were messed up. Does anyone have a solution? Thanks.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

just to rule out any problems with the hard drive

get the utility disk for your hard drive and do a low level format to "right zeros to the the drive".

Then partition it

then format it with system files.

Once zeros are written to the drive, the utility will test the hard drive to make sure everything is cool.

Other things you can do are copy the win98 folder from the win98cd onto your hard drive and run setup from there.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You said that the system was unstable earlier. What were the problems you had? Also do you have a network card? Particularly 3COM Network Card?

Also could you post about your system specs.(processor,ram)

Plz check these and get back...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It does sound like you have a problem with ram or overheating. You can test the ram by swapping out modules if possible, or try the software tester DocMemory. You can download its installation file and run it to copy its files to a clean, formatted floppy, then boot the floppy like a startup disk and have it run a few burnin loops before pressing 'esc'.

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp

I don't think you mentioned whether you were doing a clean install or an overinstall. You really need to try a clean one.


----------



## SUPET6 (Jul 14, 2001)

Yes, I did have an ISA 3COM NIC. The system became unstable then BSD after I uninstalled the NIC (the card is still physically attached to the machine). There were message for page faults and something about the virtual device driver along with the BSD. I did got into safe mode and the NIC is no longer present in the device manager. I also did a low-format for the hard disk and repartition it, still nothing. The things that I haven't done yet are to use another boot floppy disk and another hard disk. This machine is about 5 years old. Its a P-II 266 with 64MB of 72-pin memory running at 66MHz. One more thing, in the BIOS, does it usually show the hd installed on primary master? Mine shows not installed, but it does show the cd-rom on the secondary master. Two hds do show up after the POST, though.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

SUPET6,
This might sound weird but please try the installation after removing the 3COM NIC. See if there are any errors doing so.

Check this and get back...


----------



## SUPET6 (Jul 14, 2001)

I want to thank to those who provided me suggestions. My problem is solved after I created a new boot disk and initiated another attempt to install windows. No error message this time.  I thought the boot was the least probable reason since i've been using this disk many times. Guess I was wrong.........


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Glad that you were able to solve the problem.


----------

